

Network programming with Go - newtonapple
http://jan.newmarch.name/go/index.html

======
exch
Interesting set of documents. Most of it isn't new to me, but I did find the
chapter on character encodings interesting. Hope to see more of that.

"i18n and l10n are big topics in themselves. For example, they cover issues
such as colours: while white means "purity" in Western cultures, it means
"death" to the Chinese and "joy" to Egyptians. In this chapter we just look at
issues of character handling."

While I generally make a concerted effort to supply decent unicode language
support, I never really considered the part about colours and symbolism
differences and how they may affect potential customers. This is probably
something I should be investigating further.

------
pyrhho
If you want a bit higher-level package web.go is interesting:
<http://www.getwebgo.com/>

(I was going to say it is excellent, but I haven't actually had a chance to
build anything in it yet)

------
ay
Very interesting set of docs. However, I think the language misses in two
areas that have shown to be pain points:

* Blocking resolvers. They are a royal pain in an interactive GUI app. But I guess here the language goes with what the OS provides.

* The app developers usually do not care about the dirty underwear of the address families, and addresses, in general, when all they want is to use the reliable stream to a host of their choice. Connecting a socket to a host should be one line, not a half page of alphabet soup.

Also: there's a mention of SCTP. Great! Finally the world is not just bipolar
UDP-TCP, at least in the book. But how to use it from the language API ? Raw
socket only has an example for ICMP. Would have been great to see an example
for SCTP. Or DCCP, for that matter.

------
StrawberryFrog
Sounds cool, but the page times out.

